# 240 engine swap question



## XBALLS101 (Apr 10, 2005)

i was thinking about buying a 240sx over the summer and was wanting to make a project car out of it. i was looking at either the rb25det or the sr20det. i was wondering which one would be better. i would appreciate it if you all would help me.


----------



## 240droptop (Nov 28, 2004)

ok first of all you question has to wide of a range what do you plan on doing with your car drifting,autocross? etc etc what are you looking for out of your car? and then try the search button this kinda thread has been on here hundreads of times over and over again!!!


----------



## XBALLS101 (Apr 10, 2005)

i would want it where i can take it as an everyday car but also race it one the weekend.


----------



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)

XBALLS101 said:


> i would want it where i can take it as an everyday car but also race it one the weekend.


 well since i'm obviously blinded by the power of the RB umm i would say RB all the way but i'm thinking of goin with an RB26 instead of the 25

Don


----------



## XBALLS101 (Apr 10, 2005)

where could i find information on the swaps with the rb25 or rb26, and how much do you guys think the swap will cost?


----------



## 240sxs1377 (Jan 9, 2005)

Heres a pretty good site for the rb25 swap rb swap. As far as cost it will be near the 7 to 8,000 probally when you all said and done.


----------



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)

XBALLS101 said:


> where could i find information on the swaps with the rb25 or rb26, and how much do you guys think the swap will cost?


 well if you go with the Rb26 you definately would need some relocating of the steering rack but i'm just goin right hand drive since i'm getting a clip. rb25 you just need to grind down the rack a bit and it will fit.

Don


----------



## lyon23 (May 1, 2004)

240sxs1377 said:


> Heres a pretty good site for the rb25 swap rb swap. As far as cost it will be near the 7 to 8,000 probally when you all said and done.


here's another good site

http://www.rb25det.org/


----------



## XBALLS101 (Apr 10, 2005)

thanks for the help on the rb engines, but they seem to be a little to much out of my budget so i probably will stick with the sr20det.


----------



## 240sxs1377 (Jan 9, 2005)

If it already has a ka in it you could just keep that and save some bucks rebuild it and turbo and have a kwik car. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## XBALLS101 (Apr 10, 2005)

yea thanks for that idea one of my friends suggested that and i started to look in to that. im probably going to end up with that so i can save some money.


----------



## afroeman (Oct 12, 2004)

yeah the ka is a little stronger block than the SR too. The SR revs higher but the KA is a bit stronger and you will probably be able to push more boost through it over the SR. Plus, the KA-T sounds bad ass!!


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

240droptop said:


> try the search button this kinda thread has been on here hundreads of times over and over again!!!


Yea seariously.

I prefer the KA but if its just the two coices there, then Id go with the SR. Its lighter, cheaper, and just as versitle as the RB.


----------



## afroeman (Oct 12, 2004)

Nismo14-180 said:


> I prefer the KA but if its just the two coices there, then Id go with the SR. Its lighter, cheaper, and just as versitle as the RB.


That is true, the SR does have a wider aftermarket part selection than the KA, but I would still go KA. The SR is really versatile though I agree.


----------



## XBALLS101 (Apr 10, 2005)

yea im pretty sure im goin to go with the ka engine because of the money. now all i have to do is find a 240 with an engine thats still in good enough shape for me to work on because i dont really have much experience.


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

The biggest problem ive come across with KA's, that ive worked on is the starter tends to go out, oil pan leaks, water pump failure, and the occasional blown fuse.

Just be aware of these potential problems when looking for a 240SX. :thumbup:


----------



## XBALLS101 (Apr 10, 2005)

yea thanks for the advice ill remember it when im out looking for a 240.


----------



## SpikeMike240 (Jun 6, 2005)

I have a question as far as the KA24DE goes, I'm also looking for ka to get and start building on in my garage, right now I have the DE in a 91 240SX, taking great shap of it and runs great but has over 190k on it plus would still like a car to drive while a build an engine. Furthermore, i've noticed that the 
Xterra, Frontier and 2000 altimas, I was wondering if the KA24DEs in those rides are any different from the 240SX DE engines. thanks


----------



## slammed91-240 (Jun 4, 2005)

give burnout_1485 on yahoo a holla....hes from tennesee and im sure he can find you a good deal on a 240...btw hopefully i am gonna be going rhd with a ka-t


----------



## DijitaL (Feb 7, 2005)

I would love to have a rb in my 240 I just recently acquired...
But then that means this 300 engine I have sitting around is just going to waste.
some of the plans unfolding

3.0 VG going in the 240 * i think its a VG *
240 gettin a KA-T and going in the 200 B14. 

:loser:


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

SpikeMike240 said:


> I have a question as far as the KA24DE goes, I'm also looking for ka to get and start building on in my garage, right now I have the DE in a 91 240SX, taking great shap of it and runs great but has over 190k on it plus would still like a car to drive while a build an engine. Furthermore, i've noticed that the
> Xterra, Frontier and 2000 altimas, I was wondering if the KA24DEs in those rides are any different from the 240SX DE engines. thanks


The Xterra/Frontier came with less HP. It still runs the same as a OBD2 spec KA, same crappy rev, same gas hogging. The same is true with the Altima. Its an OBD2 spek KA, just swap the head and the front cover, and maybe some sensors.


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

slammed91-240 said:


> give burnout_1485 on yahoo a holla....hes from tennesee and im sure he can find you a good deal on a 240...btw hopefully i am gonna be going rhd with a ka-t


Damn! why you gotta be spreading my Yahoo messenger name, Michael?!


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

sunnydet90 said:


> well if you go with the Rb26 you definately would need some relocating of the steering rack but i'm just goin right hand drive since i'm getting a clip. rb25 you just need to grind down the rack a bit and it will fit.
> 
> Don



Grind down the who in the what now? GRind down the rack? WTF are you thinking? The only reason to grind anything on the RB swaps as far as steering goes is off the o2 housing a bit if you have clearance issues with your steering column. After that it will clear fine. But that is for LHD. If your going RHD and getting an RB clip... none of the skyline parts really crossover with the S chassis. So you of course need a 180 or silvia front clip as well. I've done it a few times to know...


----------



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)

OPIUM said:


> Grind down the who in the what now? GRind down the rack? WTF are you thinking? The only reason to grind anything on the RB swaps as far as steering goes is off the o2 housing a bit if you have clearance issues with your steering column. After that it will clear fine. But that is for LHD. If your going RHD and getting an RB clip... none of the skyline parts really crossover with the S chassis. So you of course need a 180 or silvia front clip as well. I've done it a few times to know...


 RB25 fits has clearance issues with the steering rack and turbo. you have to grind a few places to keep from having other problems.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

correct.... but uh... as long as your not grinding down the rack itself then I have no problems with what you said cause were saying the same thing. Must have been a typo.


----------



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)

OPIUM said:


> correct.... but uh... as long as your not grinding down the rack itself then I have no problems with what you said cause were saying the same thing. Must have been a typo.


 sorry i must have typed something wrong

Don


----------

